

Circuit Simulator for iPad / iPhone - jluxenberg
http://icircuitapp.com/

======
jluxenberg
Also, there's an applet available for free with (I assume) similar
functionality, by the same author: <http://www.falstad.com/circuit/>

------
praeclarum
Hi, I'm the author of the app and a fellow startup nerd. I'm very happy to see
my app listed on here. I was at the first startup school in Boston, any of
those old timers still here? :-)

